# Is this typical?



## Seth (Oct 6, 2010)

I've noticed on my boat that it turns to the right alot easier than it does to the left. If I just let go of the steering wheel, the boat will veer off to the right like a vehicle that's out of alignment.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Could be your weight distribution at the transom. If its not balanced it can cause it to pull. I found this to be the case with my boat.


----------



## perchin (Oct 6, 2010)

also check that the outboard is mounted "dead center on the transom"....... I was almost going to explain prop torque, but then realized the obvious :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 6, 2010)

second prop torque.

they make torque skegs to help with that but will also cause alittle more drag

EDIT - im a dummy #-o


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a Jet boat... #-o 

Check for an obstruction at the nozzle or even in the grate. It doesn't take much to disrupt the water flow and cause it to steer off.

Jamie


----------



## KMixson (Oct 6, 2010)

Could it be the gyroscopic effect of the motor?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 7, 2010)

My Merc has "trim tabs" inside of the nozzle that you bend one way or the other that are supposed to counteract that problem. Check an owners manual if you can to see if yours is the same.I also believe that most engines are set up that way,so that if you are thrown from the boat,it will proceed in circles instead of just going straight into something.


----------



## turne032 (Oct 8, 2010)

on the pump, 

where the water and exhaust exits the pump. There is two tabs (one on top of exhaust pipe, one on bottom of exhast pipe) you can take a pair of pliars and adjust those to direct water in the oposite way ( dont turn them too much, you will have to adjust a little at a time to get it right) and it will steer your motor straight. Then when you turn loose of the wheel/tiller your boat will not turn.

hope it helps


----------



## perchin (Oct 8, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> I also believe that most engines are set up that way,so that if you are thrown from the boat,it will proceed in circles instead of just going straight into something.



Not trying to stir anything up here..... just pointing out that this is a very common myth..... they don't want it to start running circles because it could then run over the person/group whom were thrown from the boat.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

On the safety aspect, you can put a bungee on each side of the motor so if you fall out it pulls it back straight. A lot of folks down here do that.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Perchin,Not stirring anything this way.Looks like I've been drawn in by the myth.I always thought it was so that the boat wouldn't run wild.But now that I think about it,with kill switchs being USED,there is no worry about them running wild.I'm here to gain all the knowledge I can.Thanks for setting the record straight,Perch.


----------



## perchin (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool man....I used to think the same thing untill I was discussing some issues I was having with the ol' bayliner. I was talking with the manufacturer and mentioned that the steering was pulling hard to the right but that I thought it was suppossed to anyways for the earlier mentioned reasons...... he set me straight and told me to replace my steering with a no feedback system.


----------



## Seth (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I used the boat fishin again this past Thursday and it seems that the steering is just stiff to the left, but smooth to the right even when I'm at idle. What would make it smooth one way but not the other? My old boat wasn't like that I didn't think.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 23, 2010)

Seth said:


> Well I used the boat fishin again this past Thursday and it seems that the steering is just stiff to the left, but smooth to the right even when I'm at idle. What would make it smooth one way but not the other? My old boat wasn't like that I didn't think.


Seth, check to see that you're steering cable is in good shape (probably is cause I think I remember this is a fairly new boat)....nonetheless....if it's not, it could be hanging up in one direction. Next, check the steering arms that are attached to the front of your motor and make sure they are all lubed up properly and none are bent. I don't know how they could bend, but if one was, it could cause some resistance shifting back to one side. My other thought was the same as previous advice. My jet has adjustable nuts on either side of the jet output. It will adjust the direction of the jet flow as it's thrusting water from the jet. I've adjusted mine with some success. Also, if you are running with a whale-tail....check to see that it's not bent on one side. That will cause a boat to veer to one side. I've adjusted mine with success also. Just my .02 cents worth. Let us know what you find. This is one that I haven't had to deal with and knowing how you resolve it will be good info.


----------

